# Hay fever



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Can anyone help with the following please?

I've been searching for the words *hay fever* and can't seem to find anything in my own dictionary. 

Ideally, I'd like to say, _"my eyes are sore and hurt because I have hay fever"_.

dziękuję


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, 
it's "katar sienny", but simply "alergia" is also used. So:

"Mam podraznione oczy - bola mnie, bo mam katar sienny (_or:_ bo mam alergie)" would make it clear (even without diacritics - sorry about that).


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks BezierCurve, that's really helpful.


----------



## majlo

I don't think I've ever heard _katar sienny_.  It seems to me that the only occasion I come across this phrase is when I look "hay fever" up hehe.


----------



## BezierCurve

Must be me then. I feel older with every topic.


----------



## fragile1

majlo said:


> I don't think I've ever heard _katar sienny_.


It that means that the words not exist or they are old fasion?
I find "katar sienny" very simply and natural Polish language.


----------



## majlo

You find it simply or you find it simple? 
 To my experience, _katar sienny _is old-fashioned. 



fragile1 said:


> It that means that the words not exist or they are old fasion? Does it mean that the word is nonexistent or that it's old-fashioned?


Just applying to your signature.


----------



## Cynthia F

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=31041Majlo - what would your suggestion be for a modern way to say hay fever?


----------



## robin74

I don't find anything old-fashioned about "katar sienny".


----------



## .Jordi.

Neither I do.


----------



## Cynthia F

My boyfriend didn't either!


----------



## njumi

Nor do I. I don't consider me old with my age of 26 years, and for me _katar sienny_ is completely normal expression, nothing old-fashioned about it.


----------



## majlo

That why I wrote "to my experience".  I haven't heard this term in my whole life, well, maybe a few times, but not in the last years anyway. I'd stick to _alergia. _


----------



## mekinking

To me 'katar sienny' is ok. and there's a difference, you might have 'alergia' with something on your skin like rash, or stomach problems, this term is more general and you might have 'katar sienny' which applies only to runnynose and sore eyes because of the plants/grass etc that produce those small things that irritate your mucoza. 
But I have to agree that if I had 'katar sienny' I wouldn't say "oh, I look like shit, my eyes hurt and so on because I have katar sienny" I would use "alergia. I don't know why.


----------



## majlo

I do realize there's a difference, but in most contexts, I believe, it's discernible whether or not you mean _katar sienny _by saying _alergia_.


----------



## Thomas1

Being an allergic I use "katar sienny" every year at the same time of the year. It sounds perfectly _natural_. You can also hear simple "katar" or "katar alergiczny".

On the other hand, I don't remember ever having sore, hurting eyes due to hay fever. If I have concomitant conjunctivitis then yes. But there you go, every allergic may have their own symptoms.


----------

